
Getting what you paid for? Benchmark your VPS in 5 mins - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/web-host-doesnt-want-read-benchmark-vps/
======
gigatexal
Dd is terrible for benchmarking, better to use fio:

[http://www.storagereview.com/fio_flexible_i_o_tester_synthet...](http://www.storagereview.com/fio_flexible_i_o_tester_synthetic_benchmark)

